# Children's party photography - competition.



## sarahlouisephotography (Sep 23, 2009)

Top childrens party photography company i-scream parties is looking for the best halloween party in london!! Send your party idea and info to [email protected] and be in with a chance to have your party photographed absolutely free!!!! Closing date
15th October.


i-scream parties


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Pffft, the best halloween parties are in the Netherlands


----------

